

Solar Will Power the World in 16 Years - Mitt
http://bigthink.com/think-tank/ray-kurzweil-solar-will-power-the-world-in-16-years?page=all

======
Leynos
I don't like to place too much hope on these periodic doublings going on
forever, but it seems that we are on the upward part of the solar PV s-curve
right now: <http://gregor.us/solar/world-solar-power-goes-parabolic/>

------
viggity
I'll believe it when I see it. Solar power has "been on the precipice" of
exponential growth for the past 20 years. Hasn't happened yet and solar is
still ridiculously expensive compared to hydro and wind power.

